# Digging out a tick



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Tonight I found a tick behind my dog's ear. I am usually able to get them out easily with a product called Ticked Off that works great but I think the skin around it started to swell so I was having a really hard time getting it and the head broke off. After a lot of digging, I finally got it out of her sore little head. I used a lot of alcohol during the process and put Neosporin on after. 
Should I do anything else? 
I, of course, will keep an eye on it. 
Thanks


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Watch it for infection, but I think she'll be fine. She sure is cute.


----------



## kareninaustria (Dec 22, 2008)

If you pull out a tick and the head breaks off under the skin, just leave it there. This goes for humans as well. It will come out on its own, and once the tick's body is removed there's no more chance of disease transmission. You'll just increase the chance for infection by digging around for the head.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

kareninaustria said:


> If you pull out a tick and the head breaks off under the skin, just leave it there. This goes for humans as well. It will come out on its own, and once the tick's body is removed there's no more chance of disease transmission. You'll just increase the chance for infection by digging around for the head.


I would go with that too.

We only have one type of tick here - the cattle tick - but they do invest everything else. If the tick is big enough I heat a needle with a cigarette lighter and stab them. Most often they let go pretty quick.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, too late for not digging it out but will keep that in mind if it ever happens again. 

Humm... interesting about the heated needle. Like I said though, this product, Ticked Off has always worked in the past, even getting out the tiny deer ticks but for some reason, this time it just couldn't grab the thing. I think it was a little swollen around the bite this time.

Ravonlost, looks good this morning. And I agree with you, she is a cutie with a personality to match!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Just keep neo. on it. Should be fine.


----------



## billfosburgh (May 20, 2009)

for future reference, when getting a tick out, put some liquid soap on a cotton ball & rub it on the tick for a few min. it will back out on the cotton ball. a school nurse told me this & it has worked EVERY time for me


----------



## Mr.Hogwallop (Oct 2, 2009)

A ticks head is so small, once a scab forms on the bite and falls off the head will go with the scab.

Dont worry about it.


----------

